# Heater for fry tank



## Indywar2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone,

My _Aulonocara baenschi_ just had fry this afternoon and I had a question about the heater I have in the 5 gallon tank.

The heater I am currently using is a Freesea FS-28 heater, which was the only one I had lying around as I was trying to throw this tank together before the fry hatched.

My concern are the openings at the sides could easily allow the fry to swim in and access the heating element.

1) Should I be concerned about this heater and the fish having easy access and
2) if so, what heater would be best used for fry in this aquarium ? The aquarium is 5.5 gallons (16 x 10 x 8)









Thanks for any advice,
Rob


----------



## Mr. Maingano (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm not sure if the openings in the heater are of concern, but I'd pick up a Betta tank heater.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

I use the aqueon preset 50w heater. If you touch it while it has been on for a while, it's very hot. I didn't lose any fry in there. I keep all my tanks at 78 (which is what the preset is set to).


----------

